# 4/2 JRB drifting report.



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

Drifted the flats west of the pier today...plenty of croaker, 2 flounder...all on the fly. Great day.

FW


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Thanks*

Reports are nice!!! Thanks and pretty work!! 
><((((*>
Zigh


----------



## ihaveabigrod (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks for the report. but how far west of the jrb are these flats that i keep hearing about? would i have better luck there than at the HRBT? THANKS!


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Flats...*

At the JRB, the extend from the pier west for quite a way. There are several sections of good bottom heading west for about 2 or 3 miles.

The HRBT is a better place, but my little 14' jonboat is a bit small for there. The flats off the center island there are great drifting. One of my favorite fly spots.

FW


----------



## ihaveabigrod (Apr 1, 2006)

i appreciate the info, thanks and good luck!


----------

